
Alternatives to Parse? - zedsaid
Parse is shutting down, which sucks. What alternatives are out there at are comparable?
======
smt88
Parse Server: [http://blog.parse.com/announcements/introducing-parse-
server...](http://blog.parse.com/announcements/introducing-parse-server-and-
the-database-migration-tool/)

Other than that, I'm looking for something myself.

~~~
zedsaid
Parse Server doesn't handle Push Notifications.

------
johndoe3312
If you are interested in push notifications, I'd recommend you Pushwoosh.
Flexible pricing, long trial period for intensive testing, fast support.

------
MrHarryT
Still trying to work out if AWS is a viable alternative but seems complex.

------
joselitojunior
Firebase

~~~
Startups411
Firebase is lacking in terms of ease of use and feature set.

